# Water Hazard Offshore Trolling



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a fun fishing trip today with a couple friends and one blue water newbie. Put the lines in at 7:15am, hadtwo flat lines and one rigger in and had two whitesswinging at two baits before I could deploy the rest of the lures. They didn't get the hook on either one of those and one of them took a second shot at the port rigger. Ran off 100 yards and it was over. Awesome bites and great looks at both fish, just not our time.

An hour later had another white crash the shotgun bait and start greyhounding. Got a good release on this one and Greg got his first Marlin. Several hours went by, lots of other boats catching and having shots at whites.

Watched a blue swing at my starboard rigger, leave it and eyeball the short center and crash on the port rigger. Had him hooked up as he greyhounded towards the boat jumping 2-3 times before he threw the hook. Awesome look at him, unfortunately he won this one.

Congrats to Mullet Hunter on his crew's release of a nice Blue Marlin a couple hundred yards from us....




























Greg going for his swim after catching his first marlin


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

great job guys......love the 1st marlin "dunk"


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn, Ya'll through him in with his sunglasses on :letsdrink Sounds like ya'll had a good trip. Congrat's :clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

yes the back flop looks great.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

well done. :clap , even tho your wearin the gay visor


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good catch Jon!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I hate to pry, but were you fishing anywhere around the Nipple? Great trip & pic's, by the way...Congrats :letsdrink


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like the nipple is on fire!! Way to go guys! :bowdown :bowdown



MScontender


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh crap I did not know that billfish initiation had moved from the dock to the GOM, CONGRATS!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Good job John maybe you are not bad luck after all.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

i give him a 6.7 on the enrty..to much splash...good catch jon!!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nicely done!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait, two more days and I'll be out there!


----------



## stumpknocker1 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey pal we.re gonna need that tank of gas now you pick the marina


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Good job capt.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job, I love seeing those pointy nose rascals. I cant wait to take my first plunge.:clap


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (8/10/2009)*Good job John maybe you are not bad luck after all.


Myles, 

I'm not going to jinx it just yet, we will see how the year ends:doh


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe you are bad luck. You got beat by Cassidie.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (8/11/2009)*Maybe you are bad luck. You got beat by Cassidie.


uh oh:banghead


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Capt. Myles Colley (8/11/2009)*Maybe you are bad luck. You got beat by Cassidie.


Man, everyone dog piles the guy while he is already down....tough crowd:banghead


----------



## stumpknocker1 (Jun 22, 2008)

He's not bad luck always had a good day when I've been with him....but then again I'm green so what do I know anyway. Keep your head up John theres always next weekend.


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

Pretty work John.


----------

